# Delete Thread?



## what_to_do_09

How can I delete a thread/forum posting that I posted? I clicked edit, but can't see anything offering the option to delete.


----------



## Chris H.

At the top right, there should be a link that says "Thread Tools," see if there is an option to "Delete Thread." If so, that should do it. 

If it's not showing up I may need to adjust forum permissions.


----------



## Chris H.

I just checked, and reset the permissions so that registered users and members can delete their own threads now. Sorry it was not an option before.


----------



## calvin

I would also like to remove a thread but after clicking on thread tools I do not see the option to remove.Your help would appreciated.
thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris H.

If it's one you started, you should be able to delete it by deleting the first post, then the entire thread will be deleted:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/30565-how-delete-posts.html


----------



## Almostrecovered

How can I delete other people's threads?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Almostrecovered said:


> How can I delete other people's threads?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


or at least their posts i dont like or agree with.


----------



## pidge70

Almostrecovered said:


> How can I delete other people's threads?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

pidge70 said:


> :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now you know why people use the quote button.


----------

